
Ultimate Handbook for JQuery Hackers - pierrefar
http://effectize.com/jquery-developer-guide
======
stanley
I'm surprised the article made no mention of <http://visualjquery.com/>. It's
somewhat out of date but it's still a great resource.

On the topic of frameworks, a simple way to speed up page loads is to use
Google's AJAX Libraries API to load jQuery and other frameworks directly from
Google's CDN: <http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlibs/>

~~~
taron
I did consider it, but thought it was outdated. As you (and 2 other jQuery
hackers) think it is relevant, I have added it to the list under
"Cheatsheets". Thanks for the reminder :)

------
jmtame
Huge fan of jQuery. They've done a terrific job on building that library.

